# Food Safety News - 03/13/2021.... Imported meat linked to Salmonella outbreak in Norway



## daveomak.fs (Mar 13, 2021)

*Imported meat linked to Salmonella outbreak in Norway*
By Joe Whitworth on Mar 13, 2021 12:03 am Norwegian officials have traced the source of a Salmonella outbreak to meat from Germany. Salmonella Enteritidis with the same genetic profile as the outbreak strain has been detected in a batch of beef imported from Germany. This batch has been withdrawn from the market. It has been used in the production of ground (minced) meat... Continue Reading


*USDA public health warning over chicken soup*
By News Desk on Mar 12, 2021 09:02 pm USDA’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS) has issued a public health alert due to misbranding. The chicken soup product contains and declares wheat as an ingredient but has an incorrect statement of “gluten-free” on the top label. FSIS is issuing this public health alert to ensure that consumers with allergic reactions to gluten are... Continue Reading


----------

